# KARACHI | JS Tower | 130m | 31 fl | T/O



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Location:


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Updates of 5th Nov 2012



abidi2009 said:


> Took these pics today!


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Updates of JS Tower Karachi on the right side of this pic.


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

mwahmed said:


>


Nice design.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Js tower is green color in this pic*


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Working on 17th Floor. 

19th Dec Pics by: Mehdi_cs


----------



## JIAP (Jun 2, 2011)

edit


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Pic taken 25th January. Photo credit Aqib Arif.


----------



## lusorod (Mar 3, 2008)

this is going to be an awesome development for this area! Great initiative!


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

The name changed. It's now "The Centre"


Render with helipad on top.













Retail part complete:






























Parking area


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice Updates


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Side view











Helipad on top:


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Pics by Manzil:


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*JS Tower*


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*All pics taken by me today*

*Updates of today*



mwahmed said:


> *PIC TAKEN BY ME*





mwahmed said:


> *Khatam Shud,*





mwahmed said:


> *Uploading more.....*





mwahmed said:


> *The Center Working on 23rd or 24th floor. I think making the top part of the tower.*
> 
> Looking very tall. *Pics taken by me, today.*
> 
> ...


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Today's update by Mehdi CS*



mehdi_cs said:


> T/O


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

The centre (JS ).


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Courtesy SmFaraz :cheers:



smfarazm.. said:


> Today pics.
> 
> 
> Extreme right


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Quite striking. I love the shape.

Well done Karachi - congratulations!


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

15 days old














On right side.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice. I like the modern look.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

It is T/O at 23 floors. But it is looking like +100 meters. I think it is better than leaving it on hold. Cladding will be start soon.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*The Centre Karachi*

On left :cheers:


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*On left*


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Mohsin17 (Oct 9, 2013)

really beautiful and tall


----------



## Mohsin17 (Oct 9, 2013)

> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=627315&page=21


 hhh


----------



## Mohsin17 (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

On right.


----------



## Mxn99 (Feb 21, 2014)

On right































Tallest building in this area of the city


----------



## Mxn99 (Feb 21, 2014)

Cladding is being done at rapid pace.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

This is great!

Karachi rocks.


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

blue one


----------



## Mxn99 (Feb 21, 2014)

Now, it looks even more beautiful


----------



## SmokeCity (Jun 5, 2011)

Change the title from *U/C* to *T/O* ??


----------



## Mxn99 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah change it mods.


----------



## SmokeCity (Jun 5, 2011)

is it really 130m ??


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

SmokeCity said:


> is it really 130m ??


no it's around 90m. it was proposed height of 130M & 33 floors, but now it's topped out on 90m with just 23 floors


----------



## Mxn99 (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)




----------

